# Did M-works drop the ball on the MZ4 duo?



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Seems every journal I read with a comparo between the MZ4 roadster and the Boxster S, has the Boxster S as the clear winner in terms of handling and performance. Some being so bold as to say the Boxster is a 'cut-throat exotic' (CAR) whle the MZ4 is just a higher-output Z4.

I can only assume that any comparison between the MZ4 coupe and the Cayman S would conclude the Porsche as the victor.

It just seems interesting that even though BMW had more time to develop the car(s), they missed the mark relative to the bar set by Porsche. Perhaps they were just too busy getting the M5/M ready and developing the upcoming M3? Maybe Mworks is saving its real trump card when they'll put the V8 into the MZ4 chasis and then make the appropriate suspension tweeks.

Any comments, personal assessments from people that test drove both vehicles and ultimately came to a decision would be much appreciated.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Educated guess: that's the normal pecking order. When it comes to the driving experience alone, it should be no surprise when the P-car wins. 

However, once you factor in things like cargo/capacity, affordability, etc, then it becomes murkier.

Boxsters are more fun to drive than my M3's...but my Bimmers are the better cars to own.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

wheel-man said:


> It just seems interesting that even though BMW had more time to develop the car(s), they missed the mark relative to the bar set by Porsche.


In terms of handling and performance, maybe. But not in terms of price and overall package.

I have always thought the Boxsters outperformed their Z-series based counterparts. But with options, they cost a fortune.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

JonM said:


> In terms of handling and performance, maybe. But not in terms of price and overall package.
> 
> I have always thought the Boxsters outperformed their Z-series based counterparts. But with options, they cost a fortune.


In this month's issue of Automobile, they drive a Boxster S, and a Z4M roadster. The price as tested on both of them was 58,xxx (if I recall, I don't have it right here in front of me). Anyway, the Z4M took the Boxster S in a straight line, however after everything was said and done, Automobile said they enjoyed driving the Boxster S more, noting the handling, braking, and sexy exhaust note.

In this month's Motor Trend, they had a small blurb comparing the Z4M coupe to the Cayman S. Without driving the Z4M coupe, Motor trend declared it the winner... Again, that is only on paper.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

wheel-man said:


> Seems every journal I read with a comparo between the MZ4 roadster and the Boxster S, has the Boxster S as the clear winner in terms of handling and performance. Some being so bold as to say the Boxster is a 'cut-throat exotic' (CAR) whle the MZ4 is just a higher-output Z4.
> 
> I can only assume that any comparison between the MZ4 coupe and the Cayman S would conclude the Porsche as the victor.
> 
> ...


I agree with jrp. Porsche's are usually consider better than BMW's. I think M's these days are disappointing and bloated.

Did you see the Top Gear video where they compare the M6, a Porsche 911 Carrerra S, and an Aston Martin V8 Vantage? The Stig raced each on the same track, and the 911 came in first. The Aston Martin and the M6 were tied. Not bad for the M6.

However, remember that the 911 and the Aston Martin have at least 100hp LESS than the M6. Yes... that's LESS. The 911 has the least at only 355hp, that's about 150hp less. Where the heck did the 150hp of the M6 go? "To power the computer." Actually, the Porsche is lighter and handles better, which trumps BMWs claim to fame. Porsches... you gotta love them. Porsche is also $15k less than the M6.

Here's the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kSwxqMA160&search=world's best coupe


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Gabe said:


> In this month's issue of Automobile, they drive a Boxster S, and a Z4M roadster. The price as tested on both of them was 58,xxx (if I recall, I don't have it right here in front of me). Anyway, the Z4M took the Boxster S in a straight line, however after everything was said and done, Automobile said they enjoyed driving the Boxster S more, noting the handling, braking, and sexy exhaust note.
> 
> In this month's Motor Trend, they had a small blurb comparing the Z4M coupe to the Cayman S. Without driving the Z4M coupe, Motor trend declared it the winner... Again, that is only on paper.


I wasn't even referring to magazines, just my own observations. I love Boxsters, but when I configure my own it always ends up costing $10-15K over the base price, at which point the BMWs make a whole lot more sense, regardless of how good the P-car handling is.


----------

